# Thảo luận sâm angela gold có tốt không ?



## longvu (26/7/19)

Mình thấy Sâm angela gold được giới thiệu nguồn gốc 100% từ thiên nhiên, được tinh chiết bằng công nghệ tiên tiến của Mỹ. Bên cạnh các loại thảo dược quý, Sâm Angela Gold có 2 thành phần chính giúp phụ nữ khỏe mạnh và căng sáng làn da.
Chứa các hoạt chất LEPIDIUM MEYENII & P. LEUCOTOMOS thì liệu sâm angela gold có tốt không ạ ?




*Công dụng P leucotomos trong chống lão hóa da:*
- Tại Trung Mỹ, các nhà khoa học tìm được một loại thảo dược quý mang tên Polypodium Leucotomos (P. Leucotomos). Các nghiên cứu đã chứng minh P.Leucotomos có khả năng phòng vệ kép, giúp tái tạo và bảo vệ làn da trước tia UV, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa. Khi da bị tia UV tấn công, tinh chất này sẽ hoạt động như một lá chắn, giúp bảo vệ cấu trúc nền của da bằng cách giảm tác động của men tiêu hủy cấu trúc nền MMPs, hạn chế hoạt động của tế bào hắc tố gây sạm da, đồng thời kích thích sự phát triển của các protein dạng sợi (bao gồm: collagen, elastin, laminin, fibronectin) và tăng cường sản xuất proteoglycan là những phân tử giữ nước quan trọng tạo nên sự săn chắc, tính đàn hồi và độ ẩm của da.- Với công nghệ chiết xuất hiện đại, P. Leucotomos trong Sâm Angela Gold được nghiên cứu có tác dụng sau 48 giờ uống giúp cơ thể tăng khả năng chống chọi tia UVA gấp 3 lần và gấp 10 lần với tia UVB. Ngoài ra, khi được kết hợp với thảo dược quý Lepidium Meyenii, bộ đôi này trở thành “bùa da” chống nắng từ bên trong, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, duy trì thanh xuân cho phái đẹp.


----------

